# Cheap TTL flash (Triopo TR586)



## TheStupidForeigner (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm about to get my 2nd speedlite but am on a ridiculously tight budget. Am looking at this one:
Aliexpress.com Buy Quad core MK12 Android4.4 TV Box Amlogic S812 ARM Cortex A9r4 2.0GHz XBMC 4K 2K 2G 16G with Dual Band WiFi Bluetooth 4.0 RKM from Reliable xbmc tv suppliers on iGeTek-3C Products Wholesaler Alibaba Group

For learning purposes what do other people think? My first flash is a very basic non-tll yongnuo so I wanted to try out the TTL options and add a second flash to my gear but not paying more than 50-60usd. I'm using a canon T3 (d1100) so as far as I know it won't work wirelessly but I have some triggers (although non-ttl) for that, and am thinking to get a better canon body within a year or so from now anyway.

Any opinions?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 24, 2015)

Try it and tell us how your like it.
Some folks have been buying a brand called Neewer and having good luck with it.

One of our posters has a flash website with reviews too ... I'm going to look for it again.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 24, 2015)

here's the page==> Flash Photography Basics

and a specific cheap speedlight ==> Review of the Neewer VK750 II Speedlight


----------



## Braineack (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a feeling that's the same thing with a different brand stamped on the front.


----------



## TheStupidForeigner (Mar 27, 2015)

Just ordered the neewer ttl for 40 euros, can't beat that and my other flash is also neewer which has worked great so far. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 27, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I have a feeling that's the same thing with a different brand stamped on the front.


after I read one of those articles one of those brands definitely was rebranded the same name.  Plus he said his other was a neewer.
But I'm happy with Yongnuo as my cheap Nikon alternative.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2015)

Comes in Canon and Nikon versions.  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nikon-Sunpak-DF3000-Flash/20605823#about


----------

